# Lichtmessung für Rolladen-Beschattung mit WAGO 750-881



## finke77 (7 April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meinem Haus ein Gebäudesteuerung auf Basis WAGO 750-881 mit digitalen Ein- und Ausgängen für Licht und Fensterrolladen.

Ich möchte nun die Fenster auf der Süd- und  Südwestseite automatisch mit den Rolladen abschatten, wenn die Sonneneinstrahlung hoch ist.
Die Verarbeitung der digitalen Ein- und Ausgänge war nicht das Problem.  Ich habe allerding keine Erfahrungen mit der Verabeitung von analogen  Messignalen.
Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich hier mit der WAGO 750-881 SPS?
Spontan wären hier mit drei Gedanken gekommen: Helligkeit mit analogen Lichtsensor messen, Wetterstation oder elektronische Schaltung, die Helligkeit misst und einen Digitaleingang beschaltet.
Kann die Lichthelligkeit mit einem Analogmodul (welches?) und einem einfachen LDR gemessen werden? Oder muss der Analogeingang noch speziell beschaltet werden? Welche Bauteile wäre hier notwendig? Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht oder ggf. einen Schaltplan für mich? Oder gibt es fertige Licht-Sensoren, die praktisch nur noch an einen Analogeingang verdrahtet werden müssen (wenn ja, welche könnt ihr empfehlen)?
Oder sollte man hier alternativ über eine Wetterstation nachdenken, die vielleicht neben Licht auch noch andere Wetterdaten messen kann (z.B. Temperatur & Wind)?
Habt ihr hier ggf. Produktempfehlungen für eine Wetterstation und entsprechend benötigten Wago Baustein?
Wäre es möglich/sinnvoll, die Messung mit einer elktronischen Schaltung außerhalb der SPS zu verlagern und dann nur noch einen Digitaleingang zu beschalten?

Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn das ganze nicht so kostenintensiv ist (sollte aber etwas Vernüftiges und Brauchbares sein) ;-)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Christian


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (7 April 2013)

Also zuerst mal ich habe auf dem Gebiet was du vorhast keine Erfahrungen möchte dir aber meine Meinung nicht vorenthalten. 
Zu deinen Ideen. Die externe Schaltung ist gerade im Hinblick auf das was du ja schon kannst (Digitale I/O) recht schnell umzusetzen. Nachteil (in meinen Augen) das justieren. Ich behaupte du hast in der CPU schnellerer mal was umgestellt (auch in einem Jahr oder so) als an der externen Schaltung. Diese dürfte nicht all zu teuer sein und wenn du noch I/Os hast war es das ja an kosten. Bei der Analogen Eingangsgeschichte hast du die kosten für eine Analog In Karte und im Idealfall einen LDR. Weiß aber nicht ob die Bereiche von Karte und Widerstand im Hinblick auf Messwert passen. Das programmieren sollte auch keine große Kunst darstellen. Und wer weiß eventuell ist der Messwert ja noch für was anderes zu gebrauchen. Bspw Aussenlicht über Wago. Da wird's dann schon Problematisch mit der Schaltung dazwischen. Auch hast du hier die Möglichkeit die was zu "basteln" was die dann bei Licht = x die Rollos wieder hoch fährt. Von den kosten und vom machen und tun denke ich ist die Schaltung das einfachste aber gleichzeitig auch das wo du am unflexiebelsten bist. 
Wetterstation kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass, wenn sie voll integriert ist, einen weiteren nutzen hat. Aber von dem was du möchtest und mit dem größten kosten Nutzen Faktor sehe ich die Analog Karte mit LDR. Aber nur meine Meinung ohne Praktische Erfahrungen.


----------



## TimoK (7 April 2013)

Ich würde einfach einen fertigen Sensor nehmen, der dir ein Analogsignal ausgibt. Gut funktioniert das z.B. mit

Li65 – Außen-Helligkeitsfühler

Falls du einen anderen Sensor nimmst, achte auf einen Messbereich bis 100kLux, es gibt auch Sensoren mit z.B. nur 10Klux, die sind aber eher als Dämmerungssensor und nicht als Helligkeitssensor geeignet. 
Der Sensor ist schon ein wenig Richtungsabhängig. Für eine Jalousiesteuerung an einem Gebäude haben wir mal 3 Stk für die drei Himmelsrichtungen eingesetzt, 1 Sensor in der Mitte war zu ungenau. In deinem Fall wirst du dann 2 Sensoren benötigen um ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis zu erzielen.

Es gibt für KNX Sensoren, die in einem Gehäuse 3 Sensoren verbaut haben. Ohne passende Klemme wirst du die aber nicht sinnvoll an der Wago verschaltet bekommen. ich würde auch nicht auf einen Digitaleingang gehen, sonden den Analogeingang einlesen und mit entsprechenden Verzögerungen bzw. Grenzwerten arbeiten. Sonst fahren die Jalousien ständig auf und zu, und das nervt ;-)

Das Ganze in Kombination mit einem Temperatursensor zu beschalten ist sinnvoll, so waren bis jetzt auch die besten Erfahrungen. Im Winter möchte man die Sonne ja ein wenig mitnutzen, um das Gebäude durch das Glas zu erwärmen. Im Sommer möchte man genau das Gegenteil. Da ist die Erfassung mit einem Fühler schon sinnvoll. Hier reicht aber ein einfacher PT100 irgendwo im Schatten montiert, im Bereich der Sonneneinstrahlung liefert dir der Fühler extrem abweichende Werte!

Gruß
Timo

Edit: Wenn es feste Rolladen sind, benötigst du keinen Windwächter. Sind es nur Lamellen, ist der Windsensor auf jeden Fall nötig!


----------



## NieZuSpaet (7 April 2013)

Hi,
wir planen gerade an unserem Haus und zu Testzwecken (und zum spielen ;-)) habe ich seit einiger Zeit eine Wetterstation am laufen. Es ist der Wettersensor von Eltako. Er ist bis auf die DCF-Uhr baugleich mit der Elsner P03 Wetterstation, aber auch etwas günstiger. Angeschlossen hab ich das Teil an meine Beckhoff über eine RS485-Schnittstelle. Damit hab ich dann alles, was ich brauche, um die Jalousien bei abends oder bei Wind und Sonne entsprechend zu steuern. 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## finke77 (7 April 2013)

Hallo, 

vielen Dank soweit schon mal für die Antworten!
Wie heißt der Eltako Wettersonsor genau?

Wie sind diese Wettersensoren bzw. der Li65 Helligkeitssensor aufgebaut? Bestehen diese für Lichtmessung aus einem einfachen lichtempfindlichen Widerstand, oder aus einer komplexeren Elektronik?

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## NieZuSpaet (8 April 2013)

http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/H_datenblatt_MS.pdf

Ich denke, die Sensoren sind schon etwas komplexer. Für mich ist der Sensor ideal: ich bekomme alle wichtigen Daten und er hat keine mechanischen Teile. Dazu hab ich noch einen barometrischen Drucksensor. Dann alles für's Web aufbereiten und fertig ist die Weterstation...


----------



## TimoK (8 April 2013)

Guten Morgen,

es ist zwar überschaubar, eine etwas komplexere Steuerung als nur der Widerstand ist es aber schon. Man kann so etwas sicherlich selbst bauen, das ist kein Hexenwerk. Ich persönlich finde aber eine fertige Lösung, die industrietauglich in IP 65 arbeitet ganz nett, anschließen und läuft  

Gruß
Timo


----------



## finke77 (8 April 2013)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> es ist zwar überschaubar, eine etwas komplexere Steuerung als nur der Widerstand ist es aber schon. Man kann so etwas sicherlich selbst bauen, das ist kein Hexenwerk.



Das hört sich nach einem "Auskenner" an! 
Du hast nicht zufällig einen Schaltplan oder etwas dergleichen?

Viele Grüße,

Christian


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (8 April 2013)

*Elsner Wetterstation*

Hallo, 

ich habe schon mal eine Rolladensteuerung mit einem WAGO-Controller 750-841 verwirklicht, und zwar mit einer Elsner Wetterstation P03/3: 

GPS Wetterstation Wettersensor RS485 Elsner Elektronik[product_uid]=306&cHash=2233cc4551b7d45ed73f5e823e0780ff

Die Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand, siehe Internetseite:


*Helligkeitsmessung* mit drei separaten Sensoren für Ost, Süd und West. Dämmerungserkennung mit Spezialfiltern 
*Windgeschwindigkeits-Messung* über verschleißfreien elektronischen Sensor. Keine Beschädigung durch Sturm oder Hagel wie bei mechanischen Schalenkreuzen 
*Temperaturmessung* 
Beheizter *Niederschlagssensor* (1,2 Watt): Keine Fehlmessung bei Tau oder Nebel, schnelles Abtrocknen nach Ende des Niederschlags 
Integrierter *GPS-Empfänger* 
Datensendezyklus: 3 Sekunden 


Ausgelesen werden die Daten über RS485 Schnittstelle, und du hast bequem alle benötigten (auch analogen) Signale in der Steuerung. Einbindung in die Steuerung überhaupt kein Problem dank Anwendungshinweis und Bibliothek von Wago. 

Ich steuere damit die Rolladen abhängig von Helligkeit, Windstärke, Temperatur und Zeit. Mehr geht eigentlich nicht. 

Gruß, SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## NieZuSpaet (8 April 2013)

...und das Ganze nur ohne GPS-Uhr gibt es für viel weniger Euros von Eltako...
Nach Aussage des Eltako-Supports werden die Sensoren auch von Elsner gefertigt. Für 160€ verzichte ich auch gerne auf die GPS-Uhr.
Gruß

Holger


----------



## dusser75 (8 April 2013)

Hallo NieZuSpaet,
hast du eine Typen Bezeichung von dem Eltako Sensor mir RS485 anschluß?


----------



## NieZuSpaet (8 April 2013)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> http://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/Datenblatt/H_datenblatt_MS.pdf
> 
> Ich denke, die Sensoren sind schon etwas komplexer. Für mich ist der Sensor ideal: ich bekomme alle wichtigen Daten und er hat keine mechanischen Teile. Dazu hab ich noch einen barometrischen Drucksensor. Dann alles für's Web aufbereiten und fertig ist die Weterstation...



Folge er dem Link und er kommt zum Multisensor MS. Mehr heißt der nicht. Laut Datenblatt wird er an den MSR angeschlossen. Wenn du ihn aber so anschließt, wie den Elster P03/3 RS485, dann liegst du richtig und der MSR wird nicht benötigt. Das Protokoll ist wie beim Elster, in den Bytes für die Uhrzeit steht einfach nichts drin.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (9 April 2013)

Ja stimmt schon, GPS Uhr kann man sich sparen, da reicht die interne Uhr des 881 vollkommen. Wir haben die Elsner Wetterstationen jedenfalls auf zwei Industriehallendächern seit ca. 5-6 Jahren im Einsatz, ohne Probleme oder Ausfälle. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## babyface (1 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich baue auch gerade ein Haus und möchte einen Wettersensor einsetzen. Durch diesen Thread bin ich auf den Multisensor von ELtako gestoßen.
Und da weder der Support von Eltako noch von WAGO mir meine Fragen beantworten konnte, hoffe ich, dass ihr mir mit euren Erfahrungen weiterhelfen könnt.
Zwei Fragen dazu:
1.) Die WAGO-Version des Wettesensors von Fa. Elsner sendet doch nur alle 3s (oder so) die Daten an die Steuerung. Macht das der von Eltako auch, bzw.
     wie habt ihr das gelöst?
2.) Funktioniert der Baustein aus der Bibliothek auch mit dem Eltako-Sensor oder muss man sich da was selber stricken??

Wenn die beiden Sensoren wirklich bis auf die Uhr gleich sind, dann ist der von Eltako echt interessant..

Viele sonnige Grüße!
Babyface.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (1 August 2013)

Hi,
also der Eltako-Sensor sendet alle 1,35 Sekunden. Das ist ja auch mehr als ausreichend. Selbst 3 Sekunden wären mehr als genug.
Den Baustein von Wago kenne ich nicht, aber da der gesendete String von der Wetterstation vom Aufbau her immer der gleiche ist, sollte der Baustein funktionieren.
Ich hatte damals eine Anfrage an Eltako gestellt und direkt gefragt, ob die Schnittstelle eine RS485 ist. Da habe ich die Antwort bekommen, dass dies so ist und dass die Eltako-Sensoren von Elsner gefertigt werden. Wenn man sich die Gehäuse so anguckt, dann liegt das auf der Hand. Mehr Übereinstimmung geht nicht.


----------



## tomrey (1 August 2013)

hi,
ich hab das beschattungsthema mit dem wago fb_sunset gelöst indem ich einfach meinen standort eingegeben habe und einen Tag lang den sonnenlauf ums haus herum verfolgt habe. dann die entsprechenden winkelgrade festgelegt und morgens und abends die sonnenhöhe bei auf- und untergang mitgeschrieben und eingegeben - fertig. fuktioniert perfekt incl. der lamellenverstellung an den raffstores wenn die sonne abends niedriger steht.
fazit: für die rollosteuerung ist keinerlei zusätzliche investition erforderlich!
gruß


----------



## babyface (2 August 2013)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Hi,
> also der Eltako-Sensor sendet alle 1,35 Sekunden. Das ist ja auch mehr als ausreichend. Selbst 3 Sekunden wären mehr als genug.
> Den Baustein von Wago kenne ich nicht, aber da der gesendete String von der Wetterstation vom Aufbau her immer der gleiche ist, sollte der Baustein funktionieren.
> Ich hatte damals eine Anfrage an Eltako gestellt und direkt gefragt, ob die Schnittstelle eine RS485 ist. Da habe ich die Antwort bekommen, dass dies so ist und dass die Eltako-Sensoren von Elsner gefertigt werden. Wenn man sich die Gehäuse so anguckt, dann liegt das auf der Hand. Mehr Übereinstimmung geht nicht.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort..
1,35s sind sicher mehr als genug. Ich hatte den Eindruck das die "WAGO-Version" von Elsner bewusst langsamer gemacht wurde, weil die RS485-Schnittstelle mit einer höheren Frequenz der Daten ab und zu ins Schleudern kommt?!
Aber es funktioniert dann ja anscheinend auch mit der höheren Sendefrequenz von 1,35s von Eltako ohne Probleme an der RS485-Schnittstelle von WAGO??
Viele Grüße
Babyface.


----------



## babyface (6 August 2013)

babyface schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort..
> 1,35s sind sicher mehr als genug. Ich hatte den Eindruck das die "WAGO-Version" von Elsner bewusst langsamer gemacht wurde, weil die RS485-Schnittstelle mit einer höheren Frequenz der Daten ab und zu ins Schleudern kommt?!
> Aber es funktioniert dann ja anscheinend auch mit der höheren Sendefrequenz von 1,35s von Eltako ohne Probleme an der RS485-Schnittstelle von WAGO??
> Viele Grüße
> Babyface.



Moin,

kann noch einer was zur Geschwindigkeitsaussage bzw. einer etwaigen "Überlastung" der Schnittstelle sagen??

Viele Grüße
Babyface.


----------



## babyface (9 August 2013)

Hallo nochmal..

hat denn einer von euch den Eltako-Multisensor mit der WAGO-Steuerung in Betrieb und keine Kommunikationsprobleme feststellen können?!
Ich bin noch etwas zögerlich weil der Multisensor von Eltako weniger als die Häfte kostet als der von der Elsner..und günstig kauft man dann ja ab und zu doch
zweimal..Wäre toll wenn mir jemand die Funktion bestätigen könnte.

Viele Grüße

Babyface.


----------



## Wu Fu (9 August 2013)

Hallo,

hatte an einer Anlage mal die "normale" Elsner Wetterstation an einem Wago KNX Controller.
Wenn die Web-Visu benutzt hat die Kommunikation regelmäßig "TimeOut".
Ich benutzt nur noch die die Wago-Wetterstation für Wago.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## babyface (9 August 2013)

Hallo Wu Fu,

danke für die Info. Wago-Wetterstation bedeutet aber auch die von Fa. Elsner nur als Wago-Version,
oder? Habe noch nie eine Wetterstation von WAGO gesehen...

Viele Grüße.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 August 2013)

Also die Wetterstation sendet alle 1,3 Sekunden einen String mit 40 Byte Länge. Wenn du beim Einlesen TimeOut-Probleme hast, liegt das wohl eher an den Prozessen, die nebenher laufen, z.B. die Web-Visu.
Ich hatte den Eltako-Sensor zunächst an einer KL6041 betrieben, jetzt versuchsweise seit einiger Zeit an einer RS232 mit billigem Umsetzer RS232 - RS485 und es funktioniert ohne Aussetzer. Auch wenn ich mal einen Datensatz nicht erhalten sollte, wäre das doch völlig egal. Oder was für Schwankungen in den Wetterdaten erwartest du innerhalb von 1,3 Sekunden (oder bei einem Datensatzverlust innerhalb 2,6 Sekunden)?


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (10 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da mich das Thema auch interessiert klinke ich mich mal ein. Ich bin auch gerade daran, eine Beschattung zu realisieren. Leider dauert das bei mir etwas länger da ich kaum Programmierkenntnisse hab.
Ich hab mir die Elsner Wetterstation bestellt und will die Daten in Kombination mit dem Funktionsblock CalcSunPosition aus TwinCat BuildingAutomation lösen.
Ich habe die Schattenposition beobachtet und dadurch Beschattungssegmente für Ost und Südseite des Hauses erhalten. Mit Temperatur und Helligkeit kombiniert will ich dann die Rollos in eine definierte ShadowPosition fahren.
Die Wetterstation soll über die RS485 N031 am Controller laufen.
Hat das schon mal jemand mit TwinCat gemacht? Soweit ich gelesen habe muss ich extra eine Bibliothek kaufen um die am Controller vorhandene RS485 zu nutzen! Kann das sein?
Auf Oscat will ich nicht ausweichen, da wie gesagt meine Programmierkenntnisse (alles selbst erspäht) so schlecht sind dass ich Wochen brauche um alles neu zu programmieren. Einzelne Bibliotheken kann ich auch nicht einbinden, da es da anscheinend zu überschneidungen kommt.
Läuft der WagoBaustein auch auf dem Beckhoff Contoller CX9001.

Vielleicht hat irgendjemand Beispiele oder noch Ideen, welche Vorgehensweise sich als praktisch erwiesen hat.

Danke

Markus


----------



## babyface (11 August 2013)

NieZuSpaet schrieb:


> Also die Wetterstation sendet alle 1,3 Sekunden einen String mit 40 Byte Länge. Wenn du beim Einlesen TimeOut-Probleme hast, liegt das wohl eher an den Prozessen, die nebenher laufen, z.B. die Web-Visu.
> Ich hatte den Eltako-Sensor zunächst an einer KL6041 betrieben, jetzt versuchsweise seit einiger Zeit an einer RS232 mit billigem Umsetzer RS232 - RS485 und es funktioniert ohne Aussetzer. Auch wenn ich mal einen Datensatz nicht erhalten sollte, wäre das doch völlig egal. Oder was für Schwankungen in den Wetterdaten erwartest du innerhalb von 1,3 Sekunden (oder bei einem Datensatzverlust innerhalb 2,6 Sekunden)?



Hallo NieZuSpaet,
danke, dass du dich nochmal gemeldet hast! In einem Datensatzverlust oder späterer Meldung sehe ich auch gar kein Problem. Wichtig wäre ja nur (und das hast du ja bestätigt), dass es überhaupt läuft und auch stabil. Also nicht das sich z.B. die Schnittstelle auf Grund einer zu hohen Datenrate seitens des Sensors aufhängt oder so..
Ich denke, ich werde es nun mit dem Multisensor und der WAGO-Steuerung wagen...werde mich nach erfolgtem Einbau bei euch zurück melden!

Viele Grüße und einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag!
Babyface.


----------



## babyface (11 August 2013)

Hallo Markus,

warum hast du die ELSNER-Station genommen und nicht den Multisensor?
Leider kann ich dir zu der Software-Seite noch nichts sagen..bei mir wird es auch noch ein wenige dauern.
Ich stecke noch in der "Hardware" eines kompletten EFH..
Viel Erfolg und schönen Gruß..

Babyface


----------



## Wu Fu (12 August 2013)

> danke für die Info. Wago-Wetterstation bedeutet aber auch die von Fa. Elsner nur als Wago-Version,
> oder? Habe noch nie eine Wetterstation von WAGO gesehen...



Ich meine natürlich das Wago-Modell von Elsner mit den 3Sekunden. Da hab ich mich etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.


----------



## Markus_CX9001 (15 August 2013)

Hallo Babyface,

ich kannte nur die Elsner, also hab ich die genommen. Bin ja mal gespannt, aber irgendwie hab ich alles so einigermassen, wenn auch umständlich, zum laufen gebracht.
Über die Hardware bin ich gottseidank längst raus (ausser die Wetterstation). Ich habe aber dafür auf meinem Mast der Satschüssel, den ich extra länger gelassen habe, eine Leitung gelegt.
Ach ja, da du gerade bei der Hardware bist ... für Rollos hab ich erst triacs verwendet und mit den Rohrmotoren Probleme bekommen, hab sie dann gegen kl2622 getauscht!!! (nur zur info) 
Irgendwo im Forum hab ich aber das schon genauer erläutert!!!

Grüsse Markus


----------



## api (15 April 2014)

Ich häng mich hier mal mit ran, da ich gerade total auf dem Schlauch steh. Ich habe eine Wago SPS 750-881 mit RS485 Modul zur Steuerung meiner Rollläden und Jalousien. Als Windwächter habe ich den Multisensor von Eltako, allerdings ist die mitgelieferte Beschreibung etwas dürftig. Wie muss ich die grüne Klemme mit der Bezeichnung 1, 2, A und B mit der Spannungsversorgung beschalten? Und wo muss ich mein serielles Kabel am Multisensor anschließen?


----------



## api (16 April 2014)

Dürfte sich erledigt haben, im Elsner Datenblatt habe ich es gefunden. 
1: +24V
2: GND
A und B: Seriell


----------



## ohm200x (6 Mai 2014)

Moin,

nachdem das Thema sowieso noch einmal aufgewärmt wurde ...
Spricht die Elsner RS485 Wetterstation (und ihre Brüder, Eltako, Wago-Version) eigentlich nur oder empfängt die auch was von der Steuerung?
Die Frage kommt mir wenn ich die Pin-Belegung oben sehe.
RS 485 gibt es ja in 2-Draht und in 4-Draht. Wird hier weil (ich gehe davon aus) nur vom Dach in die Steuerung gesendet wird nur die RX-Seite an der Wago/Beckhoff Steuerung angeklemmt und TX (SPS -> Sensor) bleibt offen?

Ich habe heute aus dem Fenster lehnend meine Schwiegerleuten zu Raffstoren geraten und gemurmelt, da kommt dann eben noch schnell ein Windsensor an die Steuerung und gut. Jetzt bin ich in der Bringsschuld bzw. muss was passendes suchen.

An sich würden mir auch die Ausgänge vom (Eltako) MSR12-UC auf Digital-In reichen. Will die Werte nicht weiter auswerten / anzeigen.
Andererseits weiß man nie, was in xx Jahren kommt. Nur scheue ich etwas den Preis einer RS485-Klemme bei Beckhoff "nur" für bisschen Windalarm.

Danke im Voraus für Hinweise / Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## finke77 (24 August 2014)

Hallo tomrey,

ich steure mit einer Wago 750-881 meine Rolläden und möchte ebenfalls zu Sonnenuntergang (oder ein bestimmter Offset) die Rolläden herunterfahren.

Kannst du mir einen Tipp geben, wie ich dieses mit dem Fuktionsblock fb_sunset machen kann?
Im Lauf des Jahres ändert sich ja der Sonnenuntergang. Berechnet sich der Baustein automatisch täglich neu, oder muss man dieses irgendwie triggern?

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------



## tomrey (24 August 2014)

hi christian, schau mal in der doku zur wago lib gebäude allgemein, dort fb_sunset.
alternativ gehts auch mit oscat basic sun_pos und sun_time.( aktuell meine lösung)
die bausteine berechnen so oft du sie in einem task drin hast. (bei mir aktuell alle 900ms).
die logik geht in etwa: 
1. wenn ein bestimmter sonnenwinkel und -höhe erreicht ist und die beschattungsfunktion eingeschaltet ist, mach rollos auf oder zu oder verstell die lamellen.
2. wenn die rolloautomatik an ist, mache rollos auf/zu wenn eine bestimmte zeit vor/nach sonnenauf/-untergang erreicht ist.
viel spaß
gruß


----------



## finke77 (24 August 2014)

Hallo tomrey,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Was ist genau die Bedingung für "Sonnenuntergang"? Sonnenhöhe = 0?

Vielen Dank,

Christan


----------



## tomrey (24 August 2014)

hi christian,
sonnenuntergang ist von deinen spezifischen verhältnissen am standort abhängig (Berge, Wald, Häuser usw.) Sonnenhöhe "0" heißt Horizont ohne "störgrößen".
ich habe das programm so gemacht, dass die schalthöhen und winkel über ne visu eingegeben werden können ohne dass man umprogrammieren muß.
damit lassen sich die lokalen verhältnisse beobachten und leicht anpassen...
gruß


----------

